# Kefir



## 18713

Any one ever use Kefir to help ibs?? I just heard of it and it looks pretty good.... just don't know a whole lot about it...


----------



## Kathleen M.

You posted in a forum where no one can respond. The Living Well with IBS is just for the story.So I moved it to the probiotics forum.The bacteria used to ferment kefir usually are probiotic so I thought it might get a response here.I know some people seem to think it has benefit.K.


----------



## sunspot19

I drink Kefir almost daily. In fact sometimes twice daily. I use the Lifeway Kefir products and often mix my probios in with it to take.I can't tell you if it is particularly helping me, but I do like the Kefir and seem to tolerate it ok. I am supposidly (though I wasn't two years ago) lactose intolerant so I usually take lactaid with it to just be safe...And again, I always use it together with my probiotics which probably helps with its digestion even more as they colonize my gut.


----------



## TheInvisableGirl

I tried it once and liked it but unfortunatly had to stop taking it becasue it made me sick, but it didnt seem to be the kefir as i found out the IBS has made me interant of all products from cows. Im having luck with goat cheese so im going to try goat kefir next and see if it will help me. Im already housebound so what can it hurt?


----------



## Patman75

Like most things we eat sometime it works for people and sometimes it does not.The Specific Carbohydrate Diet group has Kefir only for people who are doing very well. I tried it and it did not work out well of me. But again, that is just me.If you going to try it start out with the plain version. There is no added sugar in it so there are less trigger variables to worry out.Good luck.


----------



## Guest

I have been drinking kefir nearly daily for about a year and a half... and I have been virtually symptom free since then! Before that, I had a lot of abdominal pain, frequent burping, weight loss (perhaps due to feeling prematurely full when eating) and D. The symptoms seemed more consistent with SIBO than IBS, but who knows. Anyway, I can now eat *anything* with no problem, and the weight is finally staying on me- even over a year later, I am still amazed by this! The only times when I've felt some syptoms coming back was when I went off the kefir for more than a week. Then when I go back on it, it takes at least a week for the symptoms to clear up again. It's been about a year since the last mini-relapse. Sometime I will stop drinking kefir for a week or two just to see what happens, but for now I am too chicken (and happy with my health) to do that!


----------



## UrbanUrbane

I thought for quite some time that I couldn't drink kefir (I even posted in this forum years ago about how it bloated me up) but I only recently learned that kefir isn't really supposed to have FOS/inulin added to it...this is added to many reputable brands, such as Lifeway, and this ingredient, as a "prebiotic," can be very problematic to some people. I have always loved the taste of kefir and cultured milk products in general, so I was excited to learn this and to try some kefir without the FOS. It didn't make me sick at all; I feel great with kefir, so much so that I recently learned how to make my own and as soon as my kefir "grains" arrive in the mail I'm going to start making it at home. I already make my own yogurt and the kefir-making process is actually more simplistic than the process for making yogurt!Just a heads up if you weren't aware of the issue of prebiotics in your kefir; if you tried it before without luck or would like to try it. Prebiotics are helpful to some, but they can cause bloating and cramps for others so if you are one of these "others," look for a kefir without FOS or inulin, or any other kind of "fiber," or make your own.


----------



## qivanaman

Qivana is a new product. It is a pill that is coated to resist the stomach acids, so that it gets to the intestines. I am very interested to see if it works. I have samples to hand out. Willing to help if I can


----------



## thefelixcat

What should the Kefir smell like?I recently bought a bottle and was slightly surprised by the scent. Does it smell like buttermilk, or did I pick up something that was randomly left out and placed back in the refrigerated section?


----------

